
Replace Apt with Snap as Default Package Manager - tokai
https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/package-management-default-snap
======
xkapastel
This was posted on 2019-01-07, but I don't see any comments or discussion. Did
anyone react?

